# Euro tunnel ticket



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi
Has anybody ever used someone else's travel documents, ie, A family member that was unable to travel so you used their ticket with a different name on said ticket.?
The reason for asking is just that, a family member is not now or ever going to be able to use their ticket I have asked Euro tunnel if it can be transferred but I fear a rejection coming on.

Ron


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

you can delay it up to a year from the booking date if that helps otherwise they match it up to your passport - sorreee!

Just trying it myself 

Greenie


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

There is no check at the time of booking, if you register a vehicle registration then there is no check at booking in. Don't see why you should have any problems, but phone them they are very helful.
Gerry


----------



## robrace (Jun 30, 2005)

*reg nos*

When we arrived at a manned kiosk!the young lady already knew who we were from our reg nos which is scanned as you arrive.so you may have a problem if the vehicle is not the one booked.Also they now use manly unmanned booking in kiosk's which you have to put in the credit card you booked with!This indentifies you!!


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: reg nos*



robrace said:


> When we arrived at a manned kiosk!the young lady already knew who we were from our reg nos which is scanned as you arrive.so you may have a problem if the vehicle is not the one booked.Also they now use manly unmanned booking in kiosk's which you have to put in the credit card you booked with!This indentifies you!!


So as long as you can borrow the non-traveller's card you're sorted.


----------



## Nightwolf (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi

I always book my ticket with my father in laws credit card. I turn up at the automatic booking booth and it shows my father in laws name. When i am asked for the credit card details, I just tell them its not my
Credit card. They then ask me the address of the credit card holder.

That seems to do the trick for me.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*card*

you don't have to produce the card, after all, what if you paid in-full with Tesco Deals!?

Just use the reference number supplied for booking

TM


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

The Tesco Clubcard deal is non-transferrable and they have your name on it.

Otherwise you can transfer it. Thought it was a clubcard deal you were talking about.

Greenie


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

You don't need the credit card, you can just enter the 8 digit (I think)

booking reference.

The easiest thing to do would be to just ring up and change the vehicle details, which could obviously happen if you changed your vehicle.

As for name, I recently used it and the only time I was asked for my passport was by UK imigration in France.

So the name it was booked under doesn't appear to come into it.


Andrew


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Deal*



greenasthegrass said:


> The Tesco Clubcard deal is non-transferrable and they have your name on it.
> 
> Otherwise you can transfer it. Thought it was a clubcard deal you were talking about.
> 
> Greenie


From experience, the Clubcard or Clubcard dealer, does not have to be in the vehicle.

What does matter is that the deals now have to be sent to the registred clubcard holders home address as people were nicking codes off ebay.

So in other words, My name is Schmidt. I could change my clubcard vouchers into Deals for Eurotunnel. Then give them to you to book for a crossing in your name, say Jones.

I do not have to be in your vehicle.

TM


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

I agree Teemyob but it's a booking already booked.

I have booked mine in my name so can't transfer it to say my mother - the vehicle doesn't come into it although if you give number plate at beginning of booking you can change it anyway right up to last minute that is no problem its the name on the clubcard booking.

Am exhausted explaining this.

Greenie


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

We often get tickets for our friends through Tesco vouchers, they come in our name and not theirs. 

As long as the Vehicle reg is not on the application form then you just put the number into the automated booth and drive through. 

No one has ever asked us to verify anything, or them. 

Mandy


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

The frequent travellers deal states that it is has to be the credit card holder travelling. I have wondered if they have any check, except for the credit card. What is to stop my sister using my credit card to check in with?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tunnel*

Ron

How did you purchase the tunnel ticket? Was it a straight sale or a Tesco deal?

If it was a straight sale, and you cannot travel, does your travel insurance cover you for the reason for cancellation? Job done.

If you paid by Tesco deals, there are very few insurance companies that cover the cancellation if paid for in tokens - Tesco's own insurance does cover this eventuality.

I had a Tesco deal crossing booked for June and I could not travel. The booking was made last June. Eurotunnel stated that I had to travel within 12 months of the booking date. I am actually travelling today, 55 weeks after booking, so, if you talk nicely to the right people etc etc. (I was refused a transfer of the booking, but emailed the chairman....)

Russell


----------

